# Réglage routeur Linksys WRT54G-fr



## PATIJO (28 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous je viens d'acquerir un routeur Linksys wrt54g 
impossible d'acceder au net via le routeur que ce soit  en reseau ethernet ou wifi.
j'arrive uniquement à communiquer avec le routeur via son adresse.
quelqu'un peu-t'il m'aidre merci d'avance.


----------



## Harlequin (29 Mai 2004)

Salut,

Moi aussi j'avais eu ce problème avec mon Linksys WRT54G, j'arrivais bien à pinger son adresse mais pas à accéder au net.

Au niveau de ton accès internet, tu utilises quoi comme modem ? (Adsl ? Relié en ethernet sur lez routeur?)

Pour moi la solution était toute bête: dans la config du routeur, onglet _"Setup" -> "Advanced Routing",_ il faut mettre le routeur en *mode passerelle (Gateway)* au lieu de routeur.

Jette également un oeil dans l'onglet _"Access Restrictions" -> "Internet Access",_ pour voir si tu as une politique de restriction vis-à-vis de ta machine...

J'espère que ça t'avance un peu. Dis nous si ça fonctionne


----------



## PATIJO (29 Mai 2004)

Super merci à toi harlequin, c'est exactement le reglage nécessaire
cela fonctionne maintenant à merveille.


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juin 2004)

excusez moi
mais je vais paraitre débile  :casse: 
je n'ai rien eu à régler pour l'utiliser depuis mon iBook
et c'est bien là le pb  :mouais: 
j'aimerais pouvoir le configurer notamment l'accès restreint
comment fait on pour le config???
quel logiciel faut il installer si nécessaire??


----------



## Harlequin (30 Juin 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai rien eu à régler pour l'utiliser depuis mon iBook
> et c'est bien là le pb  :mouais:
> j'aimerais pouvoir le configurer notamment l'accès restreint
> comment fait on pour le config???
> quel logiciel faut il installer si nécessaire??


 Salut, donc si tu utilises le Linksys WRT54G, l'outil de configuration se fait via une interface web. Donc tu ouvres ton explorateur internet (ex: safari), et tu rentres l'adresse de ton routeur telle que *http://adresse_ip_du_routeur/*.
 Là normalement tu as une fenêtre de log qui apparait, pour le nom d'utilisateur cela doit être *administrateur* et sans mot de passe par défaut. 
 Au passage, ton routeur était livré sans doc ???


----------



## kabutop (30 Juin 2004)

L'addresse IP par défaut est 192.168.1.245... si jamais tu cherches 
Je vous conseille ce forum pour ce routeur : http://forpage.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=40
Je vous conseille aussi le firmware Wifi Box qui corrige qq bugs (comme celui de DDNS) et apporte pleins de choses sympa (comme par ex. un serveur DNS local qui permet sans rien configurer de pinguer les machines de son résau par leur nom). On trouve tout ici : http://h.vu.wifi-box.net/wrt54g/

A+


----------



## maousse (30 Juin 2004)

merci pour les liens, je les rajoute à la liste en tête de forum.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Juillet 2004)

heu mais comment fait on pour connaitre l'adresse IP du routeur???


----------



## maousse (1 Juillet 2004)

il y en a une par défaut, réglée d'usine, regarde le mode d'emploi. 

Sinon, si tu es connecté via ton routeur actuellement, regarde dans les prefs réseau, sous l'onglet tcp/ip


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Juillet 2004)

il me demande mon nom et mon mot de passe...
ça se trouve ou bordel???

j'ai pas de mode d'emploi GGRRRR


----------



## kabutop (1 Juillet 2004)

Raaaaa...
Je suis au boulot, donc pas le mode d'emploi sous les yeux.
Essaye "admin"ou "linksys" en mot de passe. Et tu mets rien dans le login.
A+


----------



## maousse (1 Juillet 2004)

ftp://ftp.linksys.com/international/userguides/wrt54gv1.1_uk_ug.pdf

le mot de passe par défaut, c'est 'admin'


----------



## igorstrav (4 Juillet 2004)

bonjour,impossible d'avoir la connection avec linksys,Airport marche ,le voyant internet clignote sur la base lynksys,mais il me dit "etat non disponible.Qu'est ce que j'ai oublié?


----------



## Harlequin (4 Juillet 2004)

igorstrav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,impossible d'avoir la connection avec linksys,Airport marche ,le voyant internet clignote sur la base lynksys,mais il me dit "etat non disponible.Qu'est ce que j'ai oublié?


 Au niveau du routeur Linksys, quelles sont les diodes allumées ?
 Si tu as le mode d'emploi fourni avec le routeur, as-tu dans un premier temps configurer le linksys par ethernet comme indiqué ?


----------



## igorstrav (5 Juillet 2004)

oui,j'ai le mode d'emploi et j'ai bien suivi ce qu'ils disent
airport marche,et lynsys voit mon mac,mais impossible de se connecter à internet


----------



## Harlequin (5 Juillet 2004)

igorstrav a dit:
			
		

> airport marche,et lynsys voit mon mac,mais impossible de se connecter à internet


 Il faut quelques précisions :
 1) Quelle type de connection internet possèdes-tu ?
 2) Qu'as tu mis dans la partie *Internet Setup* de l'onglet *Basic Setup*?


----------



## igorstrav (5 Juillet 2004)

1 cable avec numericable et connection ethernet
2 les reglages normaux automatic dhcp,on essaye de mettre en manuel et de renseigner les champs host et domain (avec la hotline de Linksys)mais ça ne change rien


----------



## igorstrav (5 Juillet 2004)

Non,ça y est ils ont trouvé:il faut aller dans la page de config de linksys 
setup:mac adress clone:enable et hop il trouve tout seul l'adresse fixe du mac et ça marche...
2 jours que je cherchais!
merci quand meme à vous ici ,macgé


----------

